# Démarrer un Mac avec une clé LiveUSB Linux



## tosca30 (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'espère n'être pas trop une intruse sur ce forum ... de fait, je suis utilisatrice Linux, je n'ai pas de Mac et ne connais rien à ce type de machines.

Mais j'ai besoin de pouvoir utiliser une LiveUSB Linux sur des Mac, a priori installés avec OS X.

Mes recherches sur le web ne m'ont jusqu'ici pas apporté beaucoup de pistes. J'ai juste trouvé qu'en maintenant enfoncée la touche Alt lors du boot, le système me proposait de choisir le support d'origine ... sauf que parmi les choix proposés, ma clé USB n'apparaît jamais. 

Pouvez-vous me donner des pistes ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2011)

Cela va sans doute dépendre de la distribution, déjà.


----------



## Isdf (22 Juin 2011)

Hello, 
Ce n'est pas possible ...

Enfin ce n'est pas possible de le faire de façon simple car il semblerait que Apple bride son EFI et êmpeche de booter sur n'importe quel support USB excepté les support formatés avec une table GUID et non mbr et contenant une partition avec mac os x ou un installateur de os x

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1948?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR.

J'ai longtemps essayé d'installer linux sur une clef USB pour pouvoir simplement booter dessus quand j'en avais besoin. Le seul moyen assez simple est d'installer refit 

http://refit.sourceforge.net/

et de mettre la partition boot de linux sur la partition principale du mac.

J'espère que ça ta servira et si tu trouve une solution je suis preneur ...

A+


----------



## tosca30 (22 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Cela va sans doute dépendre de la distribution, déjà.


Il s'agit de Fedora 14.

Mais en quoi la distribution influe-t-elle ? Une fois la clé reconnue, le système doit booter dessus sans se poser de questions, non ?


----------



## Isdf (23 Juin 2011)

Hello, oui une fois la clef reconnu cela boot.

Une petite modification à ce que j'ai dit hier :

Depuis la dernière version de refit tu peux booter sur une clef avec linux dessus cependant il faut que la clef/disque soit formaté avec partition GUID. Et que lorsque tu installes refit sur le mac il faut aller dans les paramètres avancés d'installation pour ajouter tout ce qui manque si tu n'installe pas le support des différentes partition il ne bootera pas.

De plus quand tu installes grub tu doit le mettre sur la partition qui contient / et *pas* sur le mbr car sinon il ne bootera pas.

J'ai testé hier cela marche avec ma clef sous Ubuntu et mon disque USB sous fedora 15

A+


----------



## jobutane (3 Novembre 2011)

cela m'intéresse de pouvoir booter sur mon ssd externe ,  j'ai réinstaller  refit en personnalisant l'installation mais ça ne marche toujours pas.


----------



## jobutane (5 Novembre 2011)

qu'entendez vous par disque reconnu, car mon ssd apparait bien dans refit mais il me donne une erreur au boot avec le message comme quoi le firmware d'apple est sûrement en cause.


----------

